

Visualise your Netflix usage [graphs] - philpearl1
http://valueflix.tanktop.tv

======
philpearl1
My results here: [http://imgur.com/tO9K5fm.png](http://imgur.com/tO9K5fm.png)

------
drsim
Great idea. It's a shame Netflix isn't a part of the TankTop core service...
their loss as this app may help people decide to switch away: cheeky! :)

Ex-Lovefilm customer, now with Netflix but unfortunately I don't share with
Facebook so can't use the tool.

------
lizxrice
Good if you have your Netflix account connected to Facebook

